# How To Cope With A Ag Correction



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Kansas.....from DTN.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/article/2016/10/17/cope-ag-correction


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I wonder if there is going to be a big correction coming soon, not only in ag, but also in the whole economy. I've noticed that the stock market has been drifting sideways for quite a while now. And that usually means that things don't know what direction to go.

And does it have anything to do with the upcoming election?

Ralph


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I would say a lot of it is the eliction.
But on the other hand with the stock market if the government stoped pumping money in it today you would see it turn South real quick.


----------

